# Has anyone used vaporize.co.za?



## stevie g (29/1/15)

They seem to have a good amount of stock but I need confirmation that they are legit before ordering from them.


----------



## HalfLifeZA (29/1/15)

I use them often and am very happy with Pieter's service and quality. His tobacco flavours are my favorites. 
I will happily recommend him!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (29/1/15)

Thanks HalfLifeZA, Anyone else?.


----------



## Andre (29/1/15)

Yip, no problems with them that I know of.


----------



## stevie g (29/1/15)

Great going to order then thanks dudes.


----------



## Lee (29/1/15)

Sprint said:


> They seem to have a good amount of stock but I need confirmation that they are legit before ordering from them.


Very good service!
Excellent communication. You won't go wrong ordering from Pieter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/15)

And tell Pieter to come back to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dekardy (29/1/15)

@Sprint. I've used vaporize.co.za before. Very good service and comms from Pieter. Highly recommended in my opinion.


----------



## Necris (29/1/15)

very good service,cant fault them at all.
have bought from them a few times


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/15)

Andre said:


> And tell Pieter to come back to the forum.



Agreed... out of sight out of mind for me!


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (29/1/15)

Good vendor, used a few times. Got a decent cigar liquid there once.


----------



## HalfLifeZA (29/1/15)

I get his Cowboy Blend and USA mix. Both are really nice if you're looking for tobacco flavours.
And his peanut butter is pretty yum too!


----------



## RezaD (29/1/15)

He had a cherry tobacco at the first Vape Meet in May which was really really good. Great guy period.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John (29/1/15)

I've gotten some hardware from Piet at vaporize - Excellent service and such a friendly guy! even did a follow-up with me over email to check that I'd received everything and was happy with the order.


----------



## vaporize.co.za (29/1/15)

Hey guys.. thanks so much for all the positive feedback .. I have not been very active here and I apologize, but for good reason.. I have been really busy the last couple of months, finding new vape gear at competitive prices and building up my range and stock on hand..

I have also recently launched a range of kits and combos on *Takealot *and this has kept me up late nights preparing photos and packing boxes  ...

Reactions: Like 6


----------

